# canning peaches



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

I got a great deal on goofy looking peaches, not bad just irregulars at the orchard yesterday. I've never done peaches before so I've got questions. I use 'Putting Food By' as my canning bible, but it's 30 years old and I know a lot is outdated.

1. do I have to treat to keep from turning dark?
2. do I have to pack them in syrup, or can I use water? They are very sweet and I hate putting additional sugar on fruit.

any quick advise would be great. I got a great deal on over ripes too which I'm doing up now, not canning just slicing up for cobbler or something and they aren't turning an objectional dark(yet) but will be doing the other as quick as I'm done with these.

Thanks


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

You can do them in just water, but they will taste bland compared to what you are used to. 

My mother always said to never can fruit in water. She always got the fruit prepared, sliced, etc, covered in sugar and let it make it's own syrup. Then that was what they were canned in. 

I've had peaches and apples people can in just water and they taste very bland to me. I think the water must leach out a lot of the flavor that sugar doesn't leach out... just my guess.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

that makes sense. Does the sugar keep them from getting dark also?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

With apples, you need to add lemon juice or...(can't remember the name. It's to prevent darkening) to keep them bright. Peaches, I never add anything.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

very cool Paul, thanks. I'm starting on them now. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

pics!!!! LOL


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

My mom never put sugar or water in peaches. She says they're sweet enough, and they make their own juice. I've been struggling a little this year doing them by myself for the first time. But yesterday I did them Mom's way and liked the result. I found that if you let them sit in a bowl for a few minutes, as you're preparing them, they do, in fact, make juice as they sit.

Mom always pressured. 5#, 10 minutes.

According to the Ball Blue Book, which recommends water bath, "Any type of bottled or fresh fruit juice, sweetened or unsweetened, may be used instead of a sugar syrup. Water without sweetener may also be used. If unsweetened juice or water is used, the hot pack method must be followed."


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

how long do I have to scald them to peel them? I thought they'd be like tomatoes, but they're not! They're not peeling nice at all


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually blanch them for a minute and then put them into an ice water bath. Peaches can be a real pain to peel, especially if they are underripe. Usually if they're nice and ripe the peel slides off fairly easily; otherwise, you may have to resort to a paring knife.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

ok, we are NOT having fun with this! I'm not scalding them anymore, just peeling them with a potatoe peeler. They're not looking real pretty. Hope they taste better than they look!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

If scalding then ice water is not making the peel slip off, they are probably green. I just steamed mine for a few minutes, didn't even put them in the boiling water. My steamer is only big enough for about a jar full, so I steam the next ones while I am peeling and seeding the first.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I've had too much trouble with scalding peaches, they usually turn into mush so I just used my vegetable peeler this year, worked great. I didn't get free-stone peaches unfortunately so they got mangled a bit when I sliced them up. I always can in light to medium syrup and don't add lemon juice or citric acid, I don't mind if they turn a little dark. I did fresh pack them and really wish I'd done a hot pack as they do shrink so you don't wind up with as much in the jar when you are done.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I've never scalded peaches. I slice them up then I peel each slice with a paring knife. I never had luck scalding and always felt the other way was easier.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

You have to be patient when scalding peaches, it takes longer than tomatoes. I don't time them, just watch and pull them out to the ice bath when their skins start to wrinkle. 

I also don't bother with canning regular peaches anymore, everyone wants the spiced type so I just make them all spiced.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

dh is on it now and he's quartering and peeling them with a knife. going much better now. Thanks for the pressure canning times. They're making some syrup on their own, but not enough to cover them so I'm putting a bit of sugar on top of them and filling the jars with water. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

